# Help with MF 40B



## DanDif518 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello. I am new to this forum and now a MF 40B owner. If anybody could be kind and patient with me, I would greatly appreciate some advice and answers. As you can see from the pic, its a 40B and has a name plate on the bucket frame that says MF 34A.

I need to ask 2 questions as well as if you guys could help me with a round about year it may be? 

It's a diesel and a strong runner. It has some leaks in one of the hydraulics and leaks pretty good out from behind a plate on the left hand side under the instrument panel. The plate is about 2 inches round and has 2 bolts in it. Was wondering what that was. I'm guessing power steering. For the life of me, I can't see where to add power steering fluid. Also, my son crawled under it and noticed a oil pan that was loose. it was right under the machine, under the gear shifters. He noticed a cover he unscrewed that is right next to the shifters and said he could see gears. I'm wondering if that is where you fill the transmission and if so, is it the same hydraulic fluid you use for the loader? If it is, can you fill that for the tranny and loader and then just check the dipstick up by the cab for the hydraulics? I'm thinking that the tranny runs off the same hydraulic fluid that the loader hydraulics run on but can't be sure. I will be buying a service manual this week.

Any help with these questions would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you for reading me blabber on.

Dan


----------



## darthikemed (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm new too but did you use duct tape


----------



## DanDif518 (Feb 10, 2013)

Lol. That is never out of the question!


----------



## darthikemed (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm not sure what to do though I'm more of a lawn mower type of guy


----------



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

*Help with 40b*

Not sure if yoursis the same as my to 20 but check next to the shifter. If there is a large nut then that is where u add trans fluid. As for the loader check the large arm on the right of the tractor. This will be part do the loader assembly. If there is a bolt towards the top then this is where you add fluid for the loader. This is the way mine takes fluid but mine has a separate pump for the loader. Not sure if yours is the same


----------

